

Vanity Fair's photo server lists all files (link downloads JSON) - fredley
http://photos.vanityfair.com/2015/03/11/

======
fredley
I wanted to find a larger version of an image in one of their articles. Turns
out if you GET the directory, it returns a handy JSON file of contents, with
size metadata.

The root photos.vanityfair.com also spits out JSON for subfolders, so the
whole thing is easily trawlable.

